# Hub Bore Size-19inch ASA AR1's



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what the hub bore size is on a 19inch ASA AR1 rim?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Should be 73mm for a 5x112 bolt pattern


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks man. 



[email protected] said:


> Should be 73mm for a 5x112 bolt pattern


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the Hub Bore size that helped allot. 

Any idea what the offset is on these rims? 35 or 38mm? I'm purchasing 2 sets of custom adapters to fit my 5x100 onto my 5x112 Audi A4 and I'm worried that the width of the adapters(15mm) may rub dramatically in the vehicle.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

asap617 said:


> Thanks for the Hub Bore size that helped allot.
> 
> Any idea what the offset is on these rims? 35 or 38mm? I'm purchasing 2 sets of custom adapters to fit my 5x100 onto my 5x112 Audi A4 and I'm worried that the width of the adapters(15mm) may rub dramatically in the vehicle.


You'll need to look for the ET35 or ET?? stamped on the back of the wheel to be sure


----------

